# Crotch Sniffing Dogs



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm sure everyone here, at on time or another, has dealt with a crotch sniffing dog. 

If you are the dog's owner, it is embarrassing to say the least, to have your dog's snout shoved in a place it doesn't belong.

If you weren't the dog's owner and were on the receiving end, how did you deal with it?

How did you train some proper doggie etiquette.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I had a Great Dane that was the perfect height to bag most guys. I thought it was funny. Might explain my current state of spinsterhood.

For me, if the owner isn't on the other end of the leash pulling the dog away, I will just move the dog's head away. 

Or go for more peanut butter. :-o:-\":-& KIDDING!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I'm sure everyone here, at on time or another, has dealt with a crotch sniffing dog.
> 
> If you are the dog's owner, it is embarrassing to say the least, to have your dog's snout shoved in a place it doesn't belong.
> 
> ...


Well, I have heard people blame it on their own pet's scent .... "oh, he just smells my Chihuahua." As I heard some stand-up comedian say, though,"Where do they KEEP their Chihuahua?" 


True story: We had one of those dogs when I was around eight or nine years old. An acquaintance of my mother's, when he did it to her, said "Oh, he's just smelling my Tinkerbell."

I found out much later that she had a cat named Tinkerbell, but in the meantime I just assumed that "Tinkerbell" was another nickname to add to my vocabulary list of euphemisms for "crotch."


----------



## Kristi Siggers (May 27, 2009)

:lol: ^^^^^

I just shove the dogs head away. A couple of scoldings after doing it was pretty much all it took to teach my dogs to not do this.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

leslie cassian said:


> I had a Great Dane that was the perfect height to bag most guys. I thought it was funny. Might explain my current state of spinsterhood.
> 
> For me, if the owner isn't on the other end of the leash pulling the dog away, I will just move the dog's head away.
> 
> Or go for more peanut butter. :-o:-\":-& KIDDING!


womens, never go for the peanut butter...

have a cousin that works in the ER...

all I will say is peanut butter often carries fly eggs, that CAN hatch under the right circumstances...

and guys. never try to hide a glass hotsauce bottle inside yourself, potentially might not work out well for you, again courtesy of my cousin, who works in the ER....


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

leslie cassian said:


> I had a Great Dane that was the perfect height to bag most guys. I thought it was funny. Might explain my current state of spinsterhood.
> 
> For me, if the owner isn't on the other end of the leash pulling the dog away, I will just move the dog's head away.
> 
> Or go for more peanut butter. :-o:-\":-& KIDDING!


womens, never go for the peanut butter...

have a cousin that works in the ER...

all I will say is peanut butter often carries fly eggs, that CAN hatch under the right circumstances...

and guys. never try to hide a glass hotsauce bottle inside yourself, potentially might not work out well for you, again courtesy of my cousin, who works in the ER....

best crotch dog ever...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYoTrWqzjpI


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> womens, never go for the peanut butter...
> 
> have a cousin that works in the ER...
> 
> ...


WHAT? 

If they don't go for the peanut butter then what the heck are you suggesting they go for? or is this a cautionary statement on your part?

What are these "right" circumstances for fly eggs in peanut butter to hatch?

And who or even why would someone HIDE a bottle of hot sauce up their rear?

I don't understand or even get any of that silly crap people do like what was described above. I can't even imagine that a dog would be as good at that as a man is or could be with some clear direction. Maybe there's supposed to be some humor in that which I am not getting? I don't know, but then again I've never been deprived or desperate enough to feel the need to get creative and try alternative stimulators ;-)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> WHAT?
> 
> If they don't go for the peanut butter then what the heck are you suggesting they go for? or is this a cautionary statement on your part?
> 
> ...


Nicole, some people like to use food items during hanky panky...chocolate sause, whip cream, and apparently peanut butter and other things..and that is with their partners not even dogs...

Check out this article about some common foodstuffs from 2009. Pretty gross if you stop to think about it..
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/13/opinion/13levy.html

some guys also like to stick all kinds of weird things in their butts for some reason...lol


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> Nicole, some people like to use food items during hanky panky...chocolate sause, whip cream, and apparently peanut butter and other things..and that is with their partners not even dogs...
> 
> Check out this article about some common foodstuffs from 2009. Pretty gross if you stop to think about it..
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/13/opinion/13levy.html
> ...


Holy gross on the maggot and bug stuff Batman!

Ha ha Joby, surely you know that I am not niave about such things. I do know that people use food items during foreplay. I just wasn't sure what you were getting at when you were talking about the peanut butter. But that's because I can't tell you the number of times I've heard guys make that reference when it came to dogs and so I assumed maybe you were suggesting the same thing about women and then the hatching eggs and right circumstances comment is what I was trying to figure out what you were going on about.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I'm sure everyone here, at on time or another, has dealt with a crotch sniffing dog.
> 
> If you are the dog's owner, it is embarrassing to say the least, to have your dog's snout shoved in a place it doesn't belong.
> 
> ...


 I assume your dogs would bite the living crap out of someone before sniffing a crotch. hahha


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Holy gross on the maggot and bug stuff Batman!
> 
> Ha ha Joby, surely you know that I am not niave about such things. I do know that people use food items during foreplay. I just wasn't sure what you were getting at when you were talking about the peanut butter. But that's because I can't tell you the number of times I've heard guys make that reference when it came to dogs and so I assumed maybe you were suggesting the same thing about women and then the hatching eggs and right circumstances comment is what I was trying to figure out what you were going on about.


Hey I am sure that there are women out there doing that sort of thing.. people can do weird and gross things for sure :???:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> Hey I am sure that there are women out there doing that sort of thing.. people can do weird and gross things for sure :???:


Yes, I know. That was more than clear in that terrible video of Two Girls, One Cup. It was then that I realized the depths of perversity seems to have no end.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee, if I were you I'd pin a rat trap to your fly. When it snaps the dog's nose just tell it "That's MY Tinkerbell". :twisted: :wink:
Thanks for that one Connie! :-D:-D


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

If I have a dog that does it to someone, I usually just tell the person that the dog is nasty and is attracted to smelly things...


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> If I have a dog that does it to someone, I usually just tell the person that the dog is nasty and is attracted to smelly things...


Good idea Joby, I am sure that goes over rather well.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Good idea Joby, I am sure that goes over rather well.


usually does, depends on who it is though, dont always say that..

Luna did it to the 17 yr old's GF when she came over on the weekend. she just pushed the dog away..

My GF was hopeful that the girl was in the process of being visited by her aunt flo...considering the 2 lovebirds were "watching" movies in his room for 4 hours, and she spent the night, supposedly in the other kids bedroom...

This dog has never sniffed a mans crotch that I can remember, she has crotched a few females.

I think they were on their periods at the time honestly, somewhat confirmed.... also she appears to do it when she herself is in heat, but does not do it enough that I can remember to compile any statistics from it..might have something to do with it as well.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> My GF was hopeful that the girl was in the process of being visited by her aunt flo...considering the 2 lovebirds were "watching" movies in his room for 4 hours, and she spent the night, supposedly in the other kids bedroom...


Watching movies... Um, yea and so was I. You guys are nuts and apparently wearing your naive caps during these visits. Think of dogs through a fence and then you get the right picture of teenagers and sexual opportunity. If it's not presented, they'll make the opportunity happen. But who knows, maybe my teenage years were way more wild than most. :-$


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I am under no illusions personally. Not my kids.

Her mom lets her stay over here, my GF lets him stay at her house too, all supposedly segregated at bed time..

we have a policy that his bedroom door remains open. I noticed after we implemented that rule, he re-arranged his room so that his entertainment center is run long ways in the middle of his room next to the door, facing the bed...so basically if you want to go in his room you have to walk all the way around the thing first before his bed (which is behind that) can be seen...sorta like a wall LOL...I have noticed as well that the door seems to be closed much further lately, sometimes only a qualified "cracked open"...I try to be vigilant, but again not my kid, my GF is not clueless, but is in deliberate denial I think....

It is embarrassing for me sometimes when her mother comes to pick her up, and comes in the front room, and I have to go to his door and tell them she is here, and it takes the girl 3-4 minutes to come out of the room...I never go in there when she is there, just knock on the semi-open/mostly closed door and yell over his super loud TV...[-o<[-o<

she always seems to be out in the living room and ready to leave right before her dad pulls up though, thankfully, that would be even more awkward I think....

her dad is a black belt muay thai practioner and also does jui jitsu and judo, so maybe things are a little different when he stays at her dad's house...her parents live on the same street about a block from eachother, they are divorced... I think he sleeps in the living room on the couch, and her dad sleeps in the living room also....with one eye open most likely..

everyone here except for me sleeps like rocks, cant even wake them up when you are trying to usually..


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Personally I just touch/step on the dogs front toes lightly of course. But my male friends I just tell them my dog is ball crazy...


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Yes, I know.  That was more than clear in that terrible video of Two Girls, One Cup. It was then that I realized the depths of perversity seems to have no end.


That is like the Ludovico technique from Clockwork Orange...Makes me want to puke just reading it.

The ultimate aversion technique..


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> That is like the Ludovico technique from Clockwork Orange...Makes me want to puke just reading it.
> 
> The ultimate aversion technique..


Yes, that's a good comparison.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I just tell the dog; "hello to you too", then push his head away while saying, "we've already met". Remember, using a feather is kinky; using the whole chicken is just perverted.

DFrost


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

Mine will stick her nose right in your butt. I just ignore her, but it drives my wife crazy.


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

What's even more invasive or penetrating if you will; is say a Doberman, Collie or those long pointy noses. Which is worse a crotch dog or a Humper? Or should I also ask which do you prefer


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

leg humper is worse, IMO.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

jim stevens said:


> leg humper is worse, IMO.


Worse yet is SNIFFING while HUMPING!!!#-o:lol:


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Years ago Al Banuelos & I decoyd together. I asked one night what was the matter. His wife was mad at him, I asked why? He had a brother in law he wasn't crazy about plus the dogs wasn't either. His ABD named Predator (tough dog) was humping his brother in law, who asked what do I do? Al said just let him finish. I said, and she is mad about that?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Steve Estrada said:


> Years ago Al Banuelos & I decoyd together. I asked one night what was the matter. His wife was mad at him, I asked why? He had a brother in law he wasn't crazy about plus the dogs wasn't either. His ABD named Predator (tough dog) was humping his brother in law, who asked what do I do? Al said just let him finish. I said, and she is mad about that?


might have been the best idea..


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

my dog is the worse crotch sniffer EVER. he JAMS his nose. and he's a doberman with that long nose. not pleasant, but hey... i warn people before they even pat him, first thing i say "okay but he's a huge crotch sniffer".


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

To far over the top!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

=;=;=;:-o:-o:-o=;=;=;


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

A bit to far over the top. I'm going to remove it!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> A bit to far over the top. I'm going to remove it!


should put her over yer knee Bob..


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Not me! I'm just a nice ol granpa! :wink:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Not me! I'm just a nice ol granpa! :wink:


Oh boy, duplicity really isn't your strong suit Bob. But don't you worry yourself old man, I got your back.


----------

